# "Keep this recording" by default (with BIG DISK)



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Wanted: Option to remove "keep or delete recording" question after watching a program.

Since I have the DVR Expander, and so more disk space than I'd ever need. I keep EVERYTHING and let the oldest stuff age off the machine (except for a very few SUIDs). Thus, my answer to this question is ALWAYS "keep this recording". 

Would be nice to make it the default

Tivo Rocks
/j


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Really? 'Whatever floats your boat. I'm all for any optional switches, so I have no problems whatsoever with the idea of making the nag optional. I certainly always delete anything I no longer wish to watch, however. Otherwise items I wish to watch, but not immediately, would be in danger of aging before something I had already watched and being accidentally deleted. It also keeps the NPL less cluttered. Plus, frankly, I wouldn't be able to remember what I had and had not watched, but then I'm getting old.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

when you have enough disk space, nothing ages before you watch it 8-}


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

That's only true if you watch everything that gets recorded. Many, many programs age and are deleted prior to my watching them on my TiVos. One has 500G, one has 1T, and one has 2T. I don't have time to watch more than a fraction of the programs which get recorded. I do have time, however, to either watch or archive the most important ones, and there is plenty of time to make the decision to watch, archive, or delete any given program before it ages out. Nothing is ever inadvertently deleted, but much gets automatically deleted, especially Suggestions. Sometimes scheduled recordings get automatically deleted, too. Nonetheless, as I said, there's absolutely nothing wrong with TiVo offering the user the option to shut off the utility.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Counter proposal: I'd like to be able to change the default number of days for a Season Pass recording to be kept from 2 days to 7 days on either a per Season Pass basis or system-wide basis. This would trigger the show-will-expire-early code at recording sign-up time for future recordings as well as existing recordings already bumped forward. To do this now I'd have to convert SP-scheduled recordings into one-off recordings which risks recording the wrong thing if the schedule changes and breaks the Keep At Most setting.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Well, TiVo allows you to specify number of days (1-7) to keep an individual recording. How about providing the same option on a season pass?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jeffw_00 said:


> Well, TiVo allows you to specify number of days (1-7) to keep an individual recording. How about providing the same option on a season pass?


Agree, I never understood why that option was not on a Season pass setup as well.

That said I am of the big disk camp as well and really all such an option would do is turn off the yellow icons on lots of shows which would mean nothing to me.

Our family does use the delete after watching option though - us old folks need an easy way to know which is the next show to watch


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Yeah, add me to that list. One should be able to set globally with an optional individual (per pass, not episode) override the aging time for at least season passes, and perhaps Suggestions and maybe even wishlists, as well.


----------

